

Spotify reportedly has 1.4 million members—and 13 percent of them pay - mdariani
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/08/spotify-reportedly-has-1-4-million-users%E2%80%94and-13-percent-of-them-pay/

======
reemrevnivek
I'm a member, and I just introduced three of my friends to it. I'm more
surprised that the number is as low as it is.

The ads are very, very well done: They're intrusive enough to be an incentive
to pay, but they're not annoying, like some of the ads that come up on other
sites. They're for reputable products from recognized companies, and probably
at least half of them are for "Did you know that Spotify does X? Just click
..." or "My name is Artist X, here's a sample of my new album...check it out
on Spotify."

To play audio ads in my house, and not get muted (or rather, have the volume
turned all the way down - the player detects when you mute it, and pauses the
ad), you have to be pretty good. Spotify makes the cut.

If I had a compatible mobile device (my 1st gen iPod Touch doesn't make the
cut), I'd definitely pay for it. If my girlfriend had uncapped internet, she'd
have it as well.

